# Trapping on Michigan out of doors



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

I thought they were doing a trapping show last night on Michigan-out-of-doors?


----------



## mwp (Feb 18, 2004)

Its suppose to be next week.Something about a father and daughter that trap together!.Its was on the closing last night where they mentioned it would air on next weeks show.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I missed the show last night but do remember a week ago that they were going to have a beaver trapping segment last night.


----------



## crittergetter (Feb 14, 2005)

I caught last nights show! With Walleye catches like that, Dang I want an AirBoat....Wife said new Van, House, and a Sage 3 weight, for her first.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

crittergetter said:


> I caught last nights show! With Walleye catches like that, Dang I want an AirBoat....Wife said new Van, House, and a Sage 3 weight, for her first.


That sounds expensive! I want a jet boat but the GF is thinking a diamond ring would be a better choice than a boat- go fiqure!:sad:


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

At the end last night (12th) Gretzinger stated "a trapping segment next week" so I guess that will be on the 19th.


----------



## elvis (Sep 13, 2006)

dsmithgall said:


> That sounds expensive! I want a jet boat but the GF is thinking a diamond ring would be a better choice than a boat- go fiqure!:sad:


yeah, i did that figuring and i think she has her calculations wrong, your supposed to carry the JB and drop GF


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

They new you were watching and just wanted to piss you off.:lol: 

It's on next weekend Dan. (Bonehead).

Mike


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

It was always supposed to be the 19th. Last week they said it would be coming soon- immediately after the talked about whaqt would be on last night. A little confusing but I don't think they planned to "P" anyone off.  

John


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

I missed it last night, but last week Jimbo said it was supposed to be this past Thursday! Guess not though according to the Beav.


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Liv4Trappin said:


> They new you were watching and just wanted to piss you off.:lol:
> 
> It's on next weekend Dan. (Bonehead).
> 
> Mike


Name calling will not be tolerated Mr. Doyle......They should have the trapping segment on tonight if they are telling the truth. Now that the season is over, its a great time to watch it.....


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

We got pre-empted in Detroit and Flint (which are the stations we get). Emily was none too happy:rant: ! LOL We did get to see it this morning. It was a lot of fun and I'm sure glad we didn't get skunked!

Jimmy Gretzinger sent me an email that he'll likely rerun it for those who may have missed it. If he lets me know when its going to be on- I'll post it.

John (and Emily)


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Very nice job with the show! You and your daughter looked 
like great trapping partners.
Great Job!

Mike


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Beaverhunter2

That was a great segment that your daughter stared in.  I wish I would have had someone to carry out my beaver.

You must be in a beaver rich area. How many did you catch when you were pulling traps?

I had to watch the program on Sat as CMU must have had trouble getting the feeds for Thursday nights programing.


----------



## Northcountry (Feb 4, 2004)

MOOD wasnt on up here on Thursday night, and I wasnt home on Saturday...so missed both my chances  I hope they re-broadcast it again soon....sounds like a good segment.


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy, Bh2-

Glad I caught the segment yesterday! It was very nice to see the obvious bond you share with your daughter....


----------



## Beaverhunter2 (Jan 22, 2005)

We caught seven that check. The warmer weather and the recent rain really had the beaver moving. 

Emily and I really have a great time together! Next December, we're going to spend a week camping in the UP trying for our first fishers. We both took our first marten year before last. Her's is mounted and sitting on top of her bureau between a pair of porcelain dolls her Grandma got her.  

As far as her carrying the beaver- whenever the camera was on, she was grabbing stuff. I considered offering Jenny $50 to pretend she was filming the whole time!  

Take a kid trapping!

John


----------



## dsmithgall (Oct 10, 2006)

Great job on the show, and promoting the sport of trapping. Also looks like you a got a great helper. Congrats!


----------



## Liv4Trappin (Feb 22, 2006)

Beaverhunter2 said:


> We caught seven that check. The warmer weather and the recent rain really had the beaver moving.
> 
> Emily and I really have a great time together! Next December, we're going to spend a week camping in the UP trying for our first fishers. We both took our first marten year before last. Her's is mounted and sitting on top of her bureau between a pair of porcelain dolls her Grandma got her.
> 
> ...


Good luck with the Fishers and maybe I'll run into you in the U.P.
I plan on taking a week of vacation the first week of December for Fishers and/or Marten as well.

Mike


----------

